# Where can I buy wood stove pellets?



## Nitis3334 (Mar 5, 2011)

So I've been looking for a cheaper bedding, since I've been having to change it every day. I found them online, but I don't want to pay shipping. Where would I be able to buy them? Thanks


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 5, 2011)

Do you have a Tractor Supply store handy? I buy Equine Fresh there for about $5 per bag.


----------



## sissy3211 (Mar 6, 2011)

are the wood pellets better than the recycled paper? do they absorb as well? would love to know. with two bunnies we are going through a lot of bedding would like a cheaper option


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 6, 2011)

I love the wood pellets - we use them for all of our herd....and it really helps keep the scent down.

I've never used recycled paper - the wood pellets are just so cheap ($5 for a 40 pound bag if I remember right).

We go through about a bag a week and we have a pretty good size herd with large litter boxes.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 7, 2011)

If you can't find wood stove pellets, you can find horse bedding pellets at farm supply stores. They are the same thing. I've been using them for a while now and love them. I pay $8 for a 40 pound bag.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 7, 2011)

Do you have Ronas & Lowes in the States? That's where I get mine from here in Canada. $4.99 or $5.99 for 40 pounds.

Good luck I hope you find them.I also put a plastic screen over the litter so it's very easy to clean the poos out and then just scoop out the urine soaked litter as needed.

Susan


----------



## Nitis3334 (Mar 7, 2011)

Well I've been busy the last few days, haven't had much time to check in here. So I've searched Lowes hardware and Home Depot (2 of each of them). I looked around tractor supply but didn't see them, maybe I should actually ask someone who works there. I was at Petsmart so I picked up 2 bags of Yesterdays News, I ended up paying $16 for a 30 lb bag. It got Fireflies stamp of approval, I poured the litter in and he hopped right in and used his box. Cricket has been a pain though, he's been going in his hay pile, I really need to finish building their new cage. The cage is coming along nice, Took me a while to find all the right size piping, but it is huge so far, I can literally fit in the thing, and I'm quite big. So I'm going to keep looking for the wood stove pellets, I like to keep the bunny boys cage clean, maybe I'm more obsessive then the rabbits


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Mar 7, 2011)

I know Cenex (a local farm supply store we don't have the tractor supply stores around here)has them so does walmart surprising.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 7, 2011)

I would suggest you ask a sales person at these place. At my Rona & Lowes they are always changing where they are.

Good luck. 

I'm like you I tend to clean out my bunny litters very often. I'm obsessed that my place will not smell of rabbit urine. I have a friend who has many cats that she fosters and the smell in her house is so bad some times I can't even go there. I certainly don't want my place smelling and it doesn't so I guess me being anextra clean freak pays off.:biggrin2:

Susan


----------



## Krissa (Mar 7, 2011)

Got mine at Home Depot in December - I had to ask where they were though.


----------



## Nitis3334 (Mar 7, 2011)

I assumed they would be sold near the charcoal and stuff like that in Lowes and Home Depot. I found them listed on the Home Depot website, not in the store though. I'm trying to avoid Tractor Supply right now because they are selling baby bunnies now for Easter, I almost walked out with one last week.


----------



## featpete (Mar 8, 2011)

I just picked up a 40lb bag at OSH (Orchard Supply Hardware) for a bit less than $7. I still have some of my older bedding to go through, but I'm interested to see how these pellets work!

I was wondering though, why are wood shavings a no no for bedding and pellets okay?


----------



## majorv (Mar 8, 2011)

I think it depends on the type of wood shavings you use and how they've been treated when processed. Wood pellets are just compressed sawdust. 

We found the wood pellets at Tractor Supply butlike someone said, they're used for horses tooand so you might check a feed store.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Mar 8, 2011)

Look among the horse stuff it's also used as stall bedding


----------



## sololawasall (Mar 30, 2011)

I work at an Ace Hardware in Saint Joseph, MI over the summer. We carry them sometimes. You might try a local Ace if you have one.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 31, 2011)

*featpete wrote: *


> I just picked up a 40lb bag at OSH (Orchard Supply Hardware) for a bit less than $7. I still have some of my older bedding to go through, but I'm interested to see how these pellets work!
> 
> I was wondering though, why are wood shavings a no no for bedding and pellets okay?



Untreated pine or cedar have phenols (aromatic oils) in them that can cause respiratory problems in small animals (in large animals too).

Wood stove and horse stall (and Feline Pine, etc.) pellets arekiln-dried(which removes the phenols) in the manufacturing process. Kiln-driedpine shavings also have the phenols removed. And aspen shavings don't have the phenolsto begin with.

Hope that clears that up!

Rue


----------



## BaileysMom (Apr 1, 2011)

I live in Illinois and Menards carry's them here usually $4 something a bag, sometimes they stock them out in the yard buildings so just ask a worker, also our Farm and Fleet carries them. Tractor supply has them but I think only during winter (wood burning) season, menards carries them year round. I haven't used them for the rabbits myself yet, I'm afraid to, I recently bought a bag of Best Cob horse bedding pellets and it turns into a very fine dry powder after the pee dries and is very dusty and a pain, are the wood pellets the same way?


----------



## majorv (Apr 1, 2011)

I love the wood pellets now! It absorbs the urine very well and just turns into sawdust when it gets wet and dries, not a powder. So easy to clean pans with this stuff and it keeps the odor down so much better. I use to hate going to rabbit shows far away because I knew the peein the bottom of thecarriers would stink up the car coming home.So, it was either deal with it - windows down - or take thetime to change the bedding in the carriers beforeputting them in the car. Now, I can go to and from a show without having to do this.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 1, 2011)

The wood pellets break down into a coarse sawdust.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## BaileysMom (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh good I will have to try the wood pellets then, maybe I'll give this bag of best cob to my girls' piano teacher her husband uses it w/ their chickens.
Coarse sawdust I can handle, the other stuff was a very fine powder.


----------



## Tweetiepy (Apr 2, 2011)

I live in Canada and I think just about now is when they become hard to find because winter is over and all the heating supplies go back & the summer stuff comes out. I got mine at Home Depot - and I tried yesterdays's news and the pellets are much better at keeping The smell down and they absorb so much faster.


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 8, 2019)

I realize this is a very old thread but I didn't want to start another one for my question and I figured others might benefit from the info here.

Is it ok if a rabbit tries to eat the wood stove pellets? I'm gonna go to Farm Supply and look for some but my little girl has a tendency to eat _everything. _As of right now she gets only hay in her litter box but it's so messy to clean up. Do any of you have buns that eat these pellets?


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 8, 2019)

If the pellets are topped with hay, it is doubtful she'll pass on the hay to get to the pellets.

(BTW, it's fine, even preferred, to just start a new thread rather than revive an old one.)


----------



## Niomi (Jul 8, 2019)

I can get stove pellet all year around at Menards. Home Depot does not carry them here, but I think they can be ordered. Mill's Fleet Farm also has them, and they also have bedding pellets for animals, which are the same thing, just sold for a different purpose. Some places consider stove pellets a seasonal product and only sell them in the winter.


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 8, 2019)

Blue eyes said:


> If the pellets are topped with hay, it is doubtful she'll pass on the hay to get to the pellets.
> 
> (BTW, it's fine, even preferred, to just start a new thread rather than revive an old one.)


Thank you! That's good to know. I'm going to try these pellets.


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 8, 2019)

Niomi said:


> I can get stove pellet all year around at Menards. Home Depot does not carry them here, but I think they can be ordered. Mill's Fleet Farm also has them, and they also have bedding pellets for animals, which are the same thing, just sold for a different purpose. Some places consider stove pellets a seasonal product and only sell them in the winter.



I never thought to go to Menards or Fleet Farm. Thank you!


----------



## Unicorn-BunBun (Jul 9, 2019)

If you have a Wilco near you, they sell wood stove pellets _and_ horse stall bedding. The horse stall bedding is much cheaper.


----------

